# Confusing throw rugs for peepee pads



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi,
I'm not sure if anyone else has had this problem, but my 4 month old Boo does really well using his pee pads while in his xpen, and also does fine going outside when we take him. My problem is that when he is loose, if he needs to pee, he will not go on the floor but will run to the nearest area rug and use that instead of his pad. He has done the same with poo as well. He seems to think it's like another pee pad. Yes, I will be pulling up all the rugs but just wondering how to help him know that our carpets are not the same as his pee pads. I have caught him in the act a few times already and have immediately said NO and picked him up and put him on his pad, but it seems he's so little he goes very quickly so even if I catch him immediately as he starts to go, when I put him on his pad he has nothing left in him to pee.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I tiled my family room, and have no rugs there. Mine use pee pee pads, and now I am using the cloth reusable pads. My girls both think throw rugs are pee pee pads. I don't know the soultion to this one.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler had a few accidents like that early on when he came to live with us but I kept confining him to his xpen until he peed and then let him out only when I knew he did it. You have to keep them confined until they really get it down. Reward, reward, reward. Also make sure you use one of the sprays like Nature's Miracle to thoroughly get the smell out of the rug or he'll think this is the place he should pee.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I put pee pads over the throws for a while. She is down to one pad only now. May never get rid of it.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Just brainstorming . . . Are you using the scented pee pads? If not, you might try them for awhile. Boo "might" notice a difference and go on the scented pads.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Mika does the same, she is outside trained, and has pee pads inside incase she really has to go. She can't resist the bath mats which I understand because they are shaped like a pee pad, so we keep them off the floor when they are not in use and that seems to work for us. She stays away from area rugs, it's just the bath mats.


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the comments. I think this weekend I will just finish pulling up the rest of throw rugs until he's better trained at least. When I have seen him pee on a rug I do wash it with Nature's Miracle, but at this point I can't be positive that he hasn't gone somewhere on one that I have missed cleaning, so the smell cound be reinforcing him peeing where I don't want him to. 

I've also read the posts on the Ugodog and I'm thinking of maybe trying this before he is too trained on the pads - at least it's a surface that is completely different from the softness of the pads/carpets. I know Lynda loves it - anyone else have comments on the Ugodog? Success or failure?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My entire house is tiled (except for the Master Bedroom). And if I have any type of throw rug, the girls think it's the same as a pee pee pad. Now I only have one very large bathmat that is under the cloth (washable) pee pee pad. The rest of the house is "rugless". They are very good about using the pee pee pad.


----------



## Cathy Yates (Apr 28, 2011)

another thing to think of is the scent left on the rugs. If they still have the odor that was left from an accident, they may still want to go there. Maybe look into getting them cleaned and then starting over with the pee pee pads over top of them or close to them so they see the difference?


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

I removed all the rugs and I think for now until he is older I will keep it that way. Now he will run to his pad and pee if he is in the house, but we are still training him to go outside. Once the fall hits and it gets cooler again I will definitely have the rugs cleaned first and then try them down again and see what happens. The little devil is quick!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You can also buy the spray scent to spray on the regular pads so they'll go there. I kno Cosy sometimes ventures off and I have to go back to the puppy scented pads for a month.


----------

